# FINALLY: Install Windows 10.0.10586.1176 on the 4GB/512MB Lumia 530 from Stock 8.1



## djesx (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi guys, 
I've finally managed to get Windows 10 back to my Lumia 530.. from "bare metal" (really, it looked death at some try-and-fail steps 
It will be done in two steps. 
First, we need to push it to the 10586.107
The second update we will deploy the "final" version of v1511 - 10586.1176  (the fixed issues betwenn 107 and 1176 are a list of 8pages paper )
WHAT YOU NEED:
- Windows Device Recovery Tool  (can ressurect dead phones, when nothing else can connect to it.... )
- The included thor2.exe cmdline tool (find it in the install path of the Recovery Tool).
- The Stock Windows 8.1 (can be downloaded by the tool or by yourself at lumiafirmware com
- IUTOOL.exe (included in the Windows Driver Kit (WDK) or from here, the big Windows 10 Mobile Offline Thread) as well as the perfect prepared first packages:
- the "win10_mobile_offline_updater_v41.wim" provided on this page. YOU need only the files in THIS SUBFOLDER:  "3rd Generation\43X-532"
- If you want to prepare further updates or a different phone, you'll need also (comes with IUTOOL.exe) GetDuLogs.exe (I HIGHLY RECOMMEND to run it with your fresh updated device connected to USB), It will rip the update log wich are nice but it also includes a package list, that were updated on your Phone. THIS IS IMPORTANT because these package names are the packages you will need for every device upgrade rollup..

HOW TO: 
1st: I believe i took the GUI Recovery tool the first time i succeeded but at my second try it didn't work.. The whole success depends on a few megabytes of free space. So whatever caused this, MY LAST and sucessful try worked after i flashed the Stock FFU with the command line tool thor2.exe using the whole bunch of options: 
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "your_Phones_Stock_Build_imageFile.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
After the reboot, and you will only succeed by following: Leave the phone at the first Screen (The Welcome, languange selection), connect to USB, let windows install the driver and once connected (when using Windows 10) Remove the device from Devices And Printers otherwise IUTOOL.exe will put out an error and won't work.
 now start the update by launching: iutool -V -p e:\folderName (Where All The CABs Are Inside).. You won't get any message on your phone, but IF it fails, IUTOOL will put out an Error - in all my tries within 5 minutes.. YOU NEED TO WAIT for reboot. The Lumia 530 will take around 30minutes until it reboots itself. It boots in the known maintenance mode, takes some time and will come up with Windows 10.0.586.107. Because we didn't went through the OOBE before, either only the Start Screen will be empty or in addition the App list will not show every app - as expected - Easy Fix: If you have the settings app, go to SYSTEM-INFO and launch a factory reset.. If not take the hardware forced way: Hold Volume down AND the power button until it vibrates, release ONLY the button, hold volume down a bit longer to get the phone recognized what you want. When it shows the "!" launch the factory reset by pushing in this row: Vol Up - Vol Down - Power - Volume down..
the keyboard wont work so if you want your backup to be forced while OOBE, you need to make your Wifi Open without password...  There is a fix for this issue on the Main Thread for the Offline Update, but i just removed my (in my case) German Keyboard and the englich keyboard worked fine immediately after removing..
The Swiss keyboard was also good for me - but i didn't care a lot - will be fixed with the final Update...

THE OOBE WAY doesn't work any more, seems like Microsoft wasn't amused by this and closed this nice door i just found as my very last idea with this phone. The genius idea.. i felt so cool after that really worked.... Now the last step: don't forget to call "getdulogs -o e:\outputfile.cab" in the cab are the logs as well as the important package list.. 
The second update is easier, because there is not much you can do...  You can find it with normal Update search but - trust me - in the best case it fails with 50 MB too less space... really hard  So the difficult part this time is to identify and get your packages.  I've searched my 6 disks and finally i'found my phone updates but unfortunately i must have overwritten my get.cmd for 1176 which was a download batch for the files.. ****.. but it's also hard to identify the correct package at Microsoft, i'm tired but here's the little gift, definetely the correct package, you'll find here (i cannot post links, too new )  catalog-update-microsoft-com and seach for "14003.1176". The 2500 MB folder is yours, look for "	Windows Mobile 10 Production Bundle - OS 10.0.14003.1176 update for all mobile phone devices", Click "Download to see all package links and download the ones in the log files package list...
I got 168 files, should be more - even if more are not a problem - we don't have any space for maybe resolution packages for other devices. NO 
If you have some scripting or programming knowlegde, there are some hints for it below.. Or Contact me if you need help.
Update is easy:
- Factory Reset AND DON'T CONNECT your phone to the Wifi - at no point
- After OOBE - Uninstall absolutely every thing that is able to, delete temp files - these little two things worked fine for me, key point here is NO CONNECTION TO NOWHERE BEFORE.. again, we are fighting for 50 MB, so if it was connected -> do the factory reset before... but do it also if it never was on, because there are few files from the previous update, that will lock us these 50 MB...
Update itself like before, IUTOOL.exe -V -p u:\cabFolder 
WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW... If you like ****, this time you can watch the update progress - IUTOOL.exe forces the normal windows update so it will show progress..
reboot to maintenance mode - will all work fine BUT THE FIRST REBOOT - keep cool, and enjoy the blue flashing Disco Screen you will get - you can try to reboot, but it didn't help on all my 2 deployments. what it needs (was a surprise for me, and it helped twice) is a simple factory reset.. like i wrote in the previous update. This time you will have to use the hardware way i mentioned.. Thats all.. One little issue, i couldn't fix yet, but i don't care.. MSN News App, And the Weather App are only links to the store and for whatever reason the store thinks it is already installed, Take Foreca Weather...  Everything else works fine.. Keyboard as well with native german on my side 

Hopefully i mentioned it detailed enough... worked TWO times for me now.. 14393 update needs too much space, don't even think about it  
I'm currently slowly reading into Deploying and developing customized windows mobile images, not that i wan't to run it on my 530 but maybe i'll find somehing... 

Greetings, Stephan..  Below some hints for the downloads, if you want to script it... 

THE SECOND UPDATE is based on the package list i've ripped. With this and the version number (this is tricky, because the internal Build will not stay at 10586, so you will find the update by searching for "Windows Mobile 1176" or sth near.. look for a Folder size of ~2500 and the update rollup .1176  -  i'm not really sure - it was some near 14003.1176 (The Build number MUST BE LOWER than 14393.  You'll either some creative knowledge like programming or a lot of patience and motivation to find all your 127 packages and download it manually.. i copied the the whole filename's list and the prefix to have a download link and then i wrote a little C# to compare my needed package List with the whole build list from microsoft.. i added also a "wget -c ". It's even more complicated... 2 different "base" links (i just took both links - only the correct one will work. And finally - the last complication is - there are downloads "tagged" with a "cbs" as well as with "cbsu" in the filename FOR MOST PACKAGES, i've not tried to find what it means - but however i decided to take the CBS because their filesize was realisic, cbsu are way too small, may be these are one fixes from last update, and not the whole rollup - what we need....


----------



## djesx (Oct 17, 2019)

> ..the keyboard wont work so if you want your backup to be forced while OOBE, you need to make your Wifi Open without password...

Click to collapse



Forget that... you cannot apply your backup at this time, even with internet connected...  The hard point would be  to login with Microsoft


----------



## orl4nd (Oct 27, 2019)

can you post screenshots?


----------



## maiconjs (Apr 23, 2020)

I followed that whole guide but I didn't succeed. It was then that I deleted the .cab files from languages that I'm not going to use and I remade the whole process, being transferred 31 files. I crossed my fingers and received the full storage message but the update followed and to my surprise the phone restarted and updated.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 24, 2020)

Someone to helpme with efiesp.bin partition?


----------



## STALKER18 (May 8, 2020)

Hello,
im trying to understand ur method but im not that into microsoft stuffs so, what do u mean with: 
" now start the update by launching: iutool -V -p e:\folderName (Where All The CABs Are Inside) ? "


----------



## STALKER18 (May 9, 2020)

I get it done with more than 1Gb of free storage  !
so I start with your steps u provided above and I got lost honestly.
-I have lumia 530 Dual SIM  (1019) previous build was 8.1 I don't recall OS version but it was the latest, so yeah I searched for more information and I found this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340/ of this glorious man @hikari_calyx
-I tired to intall W10 even the method says that not supported for 4gb devices, and it was really a fail because following his steps ended up with fail to update due to low storage, then I tried to delete anything I could, but again it fails for just 140mb or so... an idea pops up in my head which updating after a hard reset so the OEM apps won't get installed, and 
*here are the steps *
1- go to the link provided for @hikari_calyx and follow the steps (make sure to download the .cab files) until it fails to update.
2- perform a hard reset to your phone (power off, press vol - and power button together after the vibrate release ur finger from power button and keep pressing vol - then in order : vol - vol + power button vol - )
 and don't pass the language selection screen just keep it there.
3- Now go and update it like you just did before hard reset, it will take a lot of time just plug it to a power source and keep it cold, maybe more than 1 hour.
4-hurry it boot up  you might face a problem in "Almost done.." screen, so the solution is : lock the screen and turn it on again, once u slide the lock screen up and before the app reloads keep pressing the "win" button it will open "one handed mode" then bring down the notification center and press anything (maybe win button I don't recall) until it goes to home screen  (not 100% sure what I have done it was so random lol)
Congratulations u have W10 with a lot of storage.


----------



## sracimir (Feb 3, 2021)

STALKER18 said:


> I get it done with more than 1Gb of free storage  !
> so I start with your steps u provided above and I got lost honestly.
> -I have lumia 530 Dual SIM  (1019) previous build was 8.1 I don't recall OS version but it was the latest, so yeah I searched for more information and I found this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-win10-mobile-offline-update-t3527340/ of this glorious man @hikari_calyx
> -I tired to intall W10 even the method says that not supported for 4gb devices, and it was really a fail because following his steps ended up with fail to update due to low storage, then I tried to delete anything I could, but again it fails for just 140mb or so... an idea pops up in my head which updating after a hard reset so the OEM apps won't get installed, and
> ...

Click to collapse



@STALKER18 did you manage to get 1703 or 1709 on the Lumia 530?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 5, 2021)

Someone can help me with efiesp.bin file dumped with WPInternals?


----------

